
CALTECH CS 155 Machine Learning and Data Mining - franssmid
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5HdMttxBY0BVTP9y7qQtzTgmcjQ3P0mb
======
franssmid
Instructor Yisong Yue @ CalTech, Winter 2016

homepage for reading list and slides
[http://www.yisongyue.com/courses/cs155/](http://www.yisongyue.com/courses/cs155/)

